# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  IP κάμερα Turbo-X IPC-720C

## pas2007

Πωλείται η IP κάμερα Turbo-X IPC-720C ελαφρώς χρησιμοποιημένη, με συσκευασία, με απόδειξη αγοράς και 1 έτος εγγύηση. 
Αποστολή μόνο με αντικαταβολή ΕΛΤΑ και δώρο τα μεταφορικά στην τιμή των 30€
Χαρακτηριστικά:


Λειτουργία Pan & TiltΌχιΔυνατότητα εξωτερικής τοποθέτησηςΌχιΕνσωματωμένη υπηρεσία DDNSΝαι
Αισθητήρας εικόναςΤύπος ΑισθητήραCMOSΜέγιστη Ανάλυση1280 x 720 pixelsΜέγιστος Αριθμός Frames/sec25Ελάχιστος φωτισμός0 luxΛειτουργία Νυχτερινής ΛήψηςΝαι
ΦακόςΟπτικό πεδίο65 deg.
ΣυνδεσιμότηταΘύρα EthernetΑσύρματη σύνδεση802.11 b/g/n
Άλλες ΛειτουργίεςΆλλες λειτουργίεςΑισθητήρας Κίνησης / Ενσωματωμένο Μικρόφωνο / Λειτουργία 2-Way Audio / Υποστήριξη WPS

----------

